# Asus MyLogo2



## jazmast (Jul 13, 2004)

Has anyone actually gotten this to work in XP? Using the wizard for this utility I wound up with a BIOS image file (P4CED16.ROM for my P4C800E-Dlx. mb with BIOS revision 1016) of 0 kb size. Obviously there was no way to flash the BIOS with that file. I was trying to replace standard Asus logo with a .bmp image 640 x 480.


----------



## jazmast (Jul 13, 2004)

OK, I answered my own question and felt that I should share it if anyone on the board has any interest in changing the Asus boot logo. You cannot modify the BIOS .ROM file while it is on the floppy. You have to move it onto your hard drive, run the MyLogo2 wizard on that file, then move it back onto your boot floppy. The reason is that the wizard automatically creates a backup .BAK file which exceeds the capacity of the floppy with all the afudos.exe file, boot files, etc. on it, so you wind up with a corrupt .ROM file.
If you use Photoshop for your logo, try not to do any cloning, gradients, filters, etc. as this will lead to a distorted looking logo. Just cut and paste, flatten layers, and change mode to "Indexed" before saving as a .bmp.


----------

